# What should i put in my s14 240sx?



## Chris Himself (Mar 28, 2004)

Umm im kinda 15 and im buying car this Christmas. SO its a s14 240sx. Ive read a lot and i decided i wanted a s15 conversion on it so my baby isnt like all this other s14's. But everyone with the silvia conversion is going with either a turbocharged ka24de or an sr20det. But i just saw an rb25. So if i were to do a swap which one would it be the RB or the SR? And what performance mods should i buy and how much would it cost?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhhm, you're 15. Learn to drive responsibly first, please, then worry about modifying the car.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah.. although im impressed for a newb you actually know an engine.. although, thou shalt search.. the KA24DET / Rb25det has been covered which is better a thousand times over.. being 15.. how the hell are you going to afford that.. a S15 front end is aroud 1500$, then the engine is around 6k

and post this in the correct place mods, the S14 chassy section


----------



## Chris Himself (Mar 28, 2004)

yeah dont worry about the money i got a 20000 budget and yes i am a newb but at least im better off then all those gay domestic chasers. So iver heard my sr20 det should cost me 5000 if i buy it from a good dealer. And i think the s15 conversion should be a cinch. But who should i buy it from? Im thinking c-west or extreme dimensions.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well, i stick by my story (wrong section of the forums) But, I believe c-west had a very nice conversion.. and i dont know if it fits like a dream or not.. but.. they make a S15 conversion for damn near every car. if you want a true S15 sr20det, you are looking at around 5000$, its alot more powerfull than the other sr20's, and it has vvl.. the install.. on the other hand, if you do it, it will take around a couple weekends, if you have EVERY NUT AND BOLT, if not, prepare to spend 5 months, searching parts, axles, wiring, and all that good stuff.. You should definatly do soem research.


----------



## Chris Himself (Mar 28, 2004)

Alright i found a guy who can swap the motors for me. The reason i really posted this thread here was because im also confused about which turbocharger to put in my car. I was told that greddy made a perfect kit for my 240 but im looking into more JDM. So im looking for anyone who can sell me just the turbocharger, preferably online, i dont really wanna deal with that ebay crap.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well.. if you choose to stick with the KA24de, then get the greddy kit, and make sure you front mount intercool it.. jesus.. and you need more than just a turbo buddy. you have to get a downpipe, manifold, injectors, ecu, cooling piping, filter, maf adapter, and a shitload of other misc things (oil lines, water lines, boost controller, gauges, turbo timer, Bov, wastegate.. etc etc)


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

pick one of the two: go fast or look..... uh, whatever is good in your opinion. 20k isn't enough for both.

and considering you're only 15, don't even bother modifying it, learn how to drive first. Don't think you know how to drive either, been there, done that. only 15 yr olds i know that can drive have been racing carts since they were 5.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

oh, and that greddy turbo kit, i was disappointed. you could piece together a kit with a t3/to4e for less money and make more power.


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Ayup, learn how to drive first THEN worry about going fast. And expect it to take a few years before you can drive fairly well, and be sure to read up on how to actually drive/control a vehicle at high speeds or in emergency situations (don't brake heavy in a curve!). :cheers:


----------

